# Gold coast ABT - sun 15th mar



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Yep. Tough day on the water today. With Saturday's pre-fish showing some good signs, I went to bed last night confident of at least one fish in the livewell, to get the monkey off my back. This was not to be and only 8 yakkers managing to put there livewell to use. Clear skies and little wind may have been a factor for a light weigh-in. Congrats to all that produced the goods and well done to GregL finishing 1st and the only yakker to get his bag limit. Pleasure to meet Red, Paff and other AKFF'ers. Slight chance to make it up for round 4 at Forster. Will post some pics when I get home later in the week.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Geez you get around Matty, well done any way mate for flying the flag for us Victorians. I bet you can't wait to get back down the Peninsula to the glorious 30kn southerlys. Cheers mate, might see you out again soon.
Bill.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

bilby said:


> Geez you get around Matty, well done any way mate for flying the flag for us Victorians. I bet you can't wait to get back down the Peninsula to the glorious 30kn southerlys. Cheers mate, might see you out again soon.
> Bill.


Hey Bill.
Gotta get some more Vics up and competing for next years series. Great experience and veeeerrrrry addictive. We may even have a ABT round in Big 'V' territory next year. Get on board!!! Catch up with you soon for a session.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like GregL is becoming the man to beat in the ABT yak series.


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

matty i am impressed you went to qld for fish. what did you do for a yak or did you take yours and how. I am interested because i am up that way latter in the year and needing advice. i will make the effort to come for a fish on the peninsula soon! maddogmatt


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Well done Greg, Cid and Steve! Good to see some AKFF presence on the podium yet again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep, another tough day on the water for sure but once again it was fun all the same. Congrats to those who defied the odds. Think I might have to actually do a pre-fish at Forster. 
I did catch a few fish though (no legal bream) including a nice trevally that gave me a hell of a run on my lightest rig. Video here:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Has this been specifically set up in locations without many bream in order to sort the cream from the crap or are you guys just terrible bream fisherman?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Good photos red, the launch looks nice with the glassy water and all. Those cale cale trevs are a cool looking fish but not a BREAM unfortunately :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

What a glorious day it was. The weather was perfect BUT were the bream going to co-operate? Everyone was ready and listened to the pre-comp talk and off we went, everyone scattering to the four winds. We headed to the right where we had managed to catch a few fish last weekend - I thought that I may try where the brother-in-law had caught a small bream. After what felt like about 200 casts I had a hookup, *sigh* "probably just a baby flattie" I thought BUT OMG it was a bream :shock: my second bream ever :shock:






I was SOOOOO excited, I held him close grabbed my ruler-figured out which end to use - :roll: and lay him down....too short by about 5mm    I didn't kiss him but I sent him on his way to grow a bit - perhaps next year??? But wait - how long does it take for him to grow 2.5cms? Next year he will have to be 25cms - bigger than now :? 
We spent a bit of time around MacIntosh Island, quiet a few strikes but no hook-ups, watched the mullet playing - do they get the same feeling by jumping out of the water as we do jumping into the water?  Around we went into the busy waterway - BAAAAD move. Where did the white caps come from :shock: darned stinkboats and jet skis. Past the mega-stinkboats and mansions trying to fish but ended up riding the waves instead. Into one of the quieter waterways where some others were fishing and decided to go back to where I caught my fish - perhaps he had some bigger brothers? Managed to hook up a couple of jetties, definitely need more practice casting. Still no luck but nothing seemed to be biting at the time, I hadn't even had a nibble for ages. At about 11.30 we decided to head back when I noticed - and heard - bream eating at one of the jetties. I got all excited , I was far enough away not to frighten them with my kayak, now just to cast in the right place, too soft, it landed just in front of me, breathe, try again, flick, oops, too hard, right on top of the jetty, tug, DAMN now it is well and truly hooked in the carpet, just out of reach and by now the bream have had a heart attack and taken off.  
Well, now I have a year to practice my casting etc and maybe at the 2010 comps I will be able to catch more than one fish.

Thank-you to the organizers and everyone there, it was great even just being on the water, congratulations to the winners and good luck in the next round and the final at Forster.




Almost the end of the comp and they are coming in fast...




All beached and dismantling





Cheers,
Georgia
p.s. no photos 'cos the dying camera ran out of batteries & not having a screen we didn't know until too late :roll:


----------



## Hobie Sports (May 22, 2007)

I would like to put a big thanks to ATB, Sunstate Hobie, & the 3 boys that made the drive up with me Just crussing32, Mango X & Keegy. I think we all need some sleep now. Thanks for the photos Red just so I can see what a real size bream looks like. Hope to see you all at the foster event.

Thanks
Kev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats to all the boys and especially to greg l. just dont know how he had the strength to fish after bicycling all the way up from sydney

cheers pete

excellent video as well


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Well done to all involved again. It was a great weekend  even though I managed no legal fish  
Thanx to Kev and the boys for the road trip, top company and accommodation.

I will download my pics with a more detailed report....

highlight for me was a cracker trev that went like the clappers...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a great day out despite my many mishaps for the trip ad was stoked with my sixth place.

The trip up didn't seem that arduous until I went to setup the next the day, the bucket containing my gear was full of rain water. ok so everythings wet I thought no biggy it would get wet anyway. Until I went to plug the live well in the fully charged battery had created an electrical field and the only pieces of metal in the water my battery terminals, which had disappeared into green powdery goo 

Do my mishaps end there Not by a long shot, next came the sounder also in the box an guess what happened to the sounder battery terminals, yeap green goo  

By comp day with trusty mark 1 ergonomically designed live well filler (poweraid bottle with top cut off :lol: ) I set off for the comp happy that I could pull a couple of bream. The bite was slow to say the least, a nice trevor made life a bit exciting as I couldn't get him close enough except to see flash's of silver about half a meter long.

Hope springs eternal and until that fish came in site it was still a massive bream :lol: but alas as I got him up a 50cm trev appeared. Happy as this was my first trev and he put up a great fight on 5lb gear.

I peddled off for some more sheltered water out of the current. Again my misfortune struck. Thinking I needed a quick lure change I shuffled forward on the yak to access the front hatch. As i did this my foot push down on the front of the paddle. Now the paddle is occy strap down on the side of the yak, the pressure is applied the occy lets go my foot goes down the other end of the paddle goes up, sending my 6'6" Graphite usa rod an shimano sonora reel flying in to the air. It was like slow motion my arm went up to shouts of NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO as the rod sailed out of reach an into 4m of water well out of reach of the frantic attempts to retrieve it.  :lol: :lol:

After a minutes silence for lost comrades and to calm myself, the lure changed happened an so did the bite. The next hour proved productive and I ended up with two fish in the well.

But hangon I hear them scream, only one Greg weighted two fish, well not only greg but who said my misfortune was done. Without the pump I was bucketing water into the livewell every fifteen minutes, but sadly it wasn't enough and one of my fish was deemed to be dying at the weigh in and was ruled out leaving me with a one fish bag. The real bugger with the two fish in my bag had me in the top two but alas sixth was all that I could muster.

Thats bream fishing :lol: :lol: :lol:

on a positive note with Greg and Steve already qualified for the GF thats means I got a start    and couldn't be happier.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfOY5fQAABjfgAAQcKeAEoAgEgo////gIACKiKn+VNPU9U9TZQaep6jRoeoepoBqaGmqNPTSPRA0aeiGGS3aUrNQlOz/S4LAOicQuT3V8t+FzTswmp08zdWUkx5H5jwC8+lgkYCSK3ioyH5gSWbEnGoTOcIE9epGCIBovo5KEtA9UvNRC/3YcwFR0eD5N0zhaECJInwNj6NDHOBWVKC1cuzaCiBHp13F3JFOFCQ85jl9AA==


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

As many of you now know, Smeg operates on many different levels ranging from 'Bummed' to 'Stoked'.
After yesterday's effort I am currently red lining at 'Super Stoked'  

Without question it was the toughest round so far, what with another arena that most of us haven't fished before, gazillions of undersized models, pesky by-catch, and plenty of power craft cruising around at a perfectly leisurely 6 knots (I think not ;-) ), not to mention a pretty heavy running tide.
I flew up on Friday 13th, on Death Star, and freaked out till the plane touched down, then bus'd it to Budds Beach apparments, which were actually pretty comfortable considering the price. I was stoked to have a kitchen so I'd be able to cook meals as opposed to laying out a fortune for a reasonable resteraunt meal, or spending next to nothing on junk food.

I got a good nights kip and headed out nice and early for a pre-fish on Saturday. I'd done a lot of research on the river over the last couple of weeks via the web and also speaking to a few blokes who'd been there before. The Convention Centre was a spot that had cropped up a few times, but at nearly 6kms from the start (a solid 40-50minutes peddaling against the current) it was going to be a big risk, especially as there were lots of good looking spots near Budds that would definately be holding fish.
It was in the back of my mind the whole time leading up to the weekend, as was the creek just north of the convention centre, but I was also very keen to fish the coffee rock reef that lay just north of Budds.
Anyway, I made the call and headed to the CC. It was a long hike, in pouring rain, but it allowed me to spy some other bits and peices to be fished on the way back - especially as the tide was at its lowest. There was a great set of overhaning trees, about 70 metres long along the bank near one of the bridges, that had about 1.5m of clear space between the bottom of the branches and the mud/mangrove - when the tide filled up that was going to hold fish for sure.
I followed the map I'd drawn of the river, and headed into the creek that was a bit of a short cut to the CC. As soon as I got in it, it felt fishy, but I kept pressing on until I got to the CC (I was timing myself). Once there, I was greated by lots of overhanging trees, several bridges and oyster layden walls. Awesome.
I started fishing and nailed a few bream and perch down deep tight to the pylons, but within 30minutes, the tide had really started to pick up and was making it very difficult to hold position and fish at the same time - at one point, I actually got pinned against two pylons by the force of the current, and I realised that this wasn't going to be viable. I may well have got more fish from there, but it was a bit out of control, so I pulled the pin and began to head back up the creek.
The creek had always looked good whilst I was researching the place, but it was when I was in there with the tide running, that it became clear that it was going to be a good spot to hang out. Lots of eddies, overhangs, oyster walls and stacks of bait.
It indeed fished very well for me on both softs and surface lures, and most of the spots that looked like they would hold fish certainly did. Rather than spook it out too much though, I didn't hang around for very long, and I began the long trek back to Budds.
On the way back, I fished the trees by the bridge and again pulled a few fish out in quick succession, before leaving it alone. Further up there were some really good looking old pontoons - I pulled a 29cm to fork out from underneath one with a pencil that I skipped underneath it, and whilst fighting it another one that would have been knocking on 35cm was trying to get the lure at the same time! It was insane.
I fished most of the way back to Budds and it was clear that there were fish basically everywhere, and I began to question whether or not it was going to be worth spending so much time travelling to the creek when there were plenty of fish very close to the start line. 
I got back at around lunch, went back to the appartment for a feed and a quick hour's kip.
3pm and I headed out again, this time heading up to the reef just north of Budds. I had no sounder (damaged power wire earlier in the day), so I had to fish it by sight, which was pretty easy with so much run-out. In the deep fast water, blades were the obvious choice, and as it turned out, very very productive. In the couple of hours I fished it, I scored at least a dozen bream (3 or 4 good sized keepers and a couple of 'maybe/maybe nots), and also battled an unknown beast that straightend out a treble - probably just a big trev, but as I never actually saw it (after 10 minutes of fighting) it was OBVIOUSLY a good Jewie! ;-)

That afternoon session really put me in a confused place, and I really began to think about not going back to the creek and concentrating on the reef instead. Some guys had been catching fish near the start, and others had struggled - but generally it was looking like there were going to be lots of fish weighed, no matter what. After the dinner and back at the appartment I sat down to re-rig everything and thought long and hard about where to go. In the end, I convinced myself to try and do both. I canned the idea of hitting the CC, but maybe I would head south to the creek, hopefully put two in the tank, then work my way back up and maybe get an hour or two on the reef for a possible upgrade.

The next day didn't start well at all. 
I spaced out a bit whilst having brekkie, and didn't get to the beach until right as the briefing started, so I was already a bit flustered.
I steamed off the beach and got about 1.5kms down before I realised that my net was not with me! NOOOOOOOO!
I had to go back, as I was pretty sure I may have just left it on the grass (along with my wheels!), but when I got back it was no where to be seen. Apparently it had been seen in the water just off the beach, so I spent about 10 minutes there wading around looking for it - to no avail. Fortuantly there was a spare net in the Hobie truck, so I grabbed that and head off again. I'd lost 20 minutes at least by the time I got back to where I had turned around, and I was spewing!
I eventually got to the creek, after a few quick chucks at some irresistable structure, and was rewarded almost straight away with a nice 27cm bream just as the tide started to push in to the mouth. One down, one to go.
I was however, joined by two old guys in a tinnie who were fishing with dough and a magic burley, that seemed to have every fish in the creek turned on to their bait and nothing else. It was 'bullshark' - very frustrating. I got in front of them to hit the spots before they got there, and would generally manage to pull at least one undersize bream out before they got there and pulled out some definate tournament winners! At one stage I saw them both hook up at the same time and net two 30+ bream in one net! 
Then another disaster happened. I had just netted and released yet another 22cm bream, when I heard a splash behind me - I turned around to see the SECOND net of the day disappearing below the surface! I've no idea how it happened (maybe a peice of flotsam may have somehow dragged the net off the back), but whatever, the net was now somewhere in 3 or 4 metres of fast flowing water. I spent 20 minutes or so with a blade trying to jag it (and maybe another big bream ;-) ), but it was gone and I was now without a net using 4lb leader - certainly not a massive problem, but I now had extra pressure on me not to stuff anything up should I find a 30+. 
I ended up powering away from that spot simply to clear my head and get my concentration back, and fished the lower reaches where at around 10:30 I got a 24 in the tank after working my way through heaps of small fish.
Cool, my bag was now sorted, and I began to head back towards Budds.
It had taken me a lot longer than I had hoped to get the bag, and with only an hour and a half to go, I knew that there wasn't enough time to get up to the reef and give it a good work over, so my trip back was a slow and steady one, flicking the plastics at anything that looked half decent.
The overhanging trees fired a couple of small ones, and one that was just legal but not enough to upgrade, but the rest of the journey back was pretty quiet. I was really hoping that the 29 and 35 from the day before were still in residence of a particular jetty, but they had moved on 

Getting closer to Budds and I began to run into other competitors and tried to get an idea of how the rest of the field were going. Much like Round 2, it seemed like the field had struggled, but I didn't feel too confident until I got back to the beach that it became clear that I was looking good for another good finish. I got my key on the board with only a minute to spare and the weigh-in was underway.
I nervously waited until last to weigh my bag - I knew that only one other guy had two fish to weigh, but I was also half expecting someone to weigh a single big bream, that would have beaten my two fairly small fish that I guessed were going to be around 600g.
Unfortuantly for the other guy with two fish, one of them was taken away for being just under, and that ensured that I was to take first place!

I was absolutely stoked, as it is my first ABT win and one that I'll remember for a long time. My game plan and preparation, despite the risks and set backs, had payed off which made it all the more rewarding.

I can't express enough how much I am enjoying this ABT series - I feel my fishing is improving each time I head out, and I am really enjoying the challenge of fishing new venues at each round, and of course it is great to hook up and get to know many fellow AKFFers.
Hobie and ABT and all the other sponsors involved have been putting in a huge amount of time, money and effort to get this series up and running and I sincerely hope that we as competitors will continue to support them. It would be great to see the series expand by a few rounds next year - another Sydney round and a Mexican standoff would be awesome (bring it on MALLACOOTA!!!) . These comps are heaps of fun, addictive and testament to this can be seen by checking out the scoring on the BREAM website - guys who have yet to weigh fish are still plugging away and turning up to each event - that is great commitment and they should certainly be recognised for their efforts - good on you.
Foster is going to be a big challenge next weekend though - a very different style of venue to the first 3 rounds, with an estimated 70+ in the field (with plenty of locals with all important local knowledge) and the prospect of having to target 3 different species. I expect there to be lots of fish caught and it will be very intersting to see how it pans out.

Anyway, thanks agian to Steve, Hobie and the ABT for yet another thoroughly enjoyable weekend, and good luck to everyone in Round 4 and for the GF.
Catch you later,
Smeg


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That are heaps of BIG bream around on the Coast, but they are getting used to plastics and you need to fish differently to catch them. Bait works best!
Congrats to those who participated and won!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

With all these great videos and photos and reports already posted, it hardly seems worth throwing mine in. I don't really have a report as such. I just wanted to say that it was an awesome day out and a fabulous stay in our budget accomodation at 5 star prices. lol. I was glad that I actually caught some bream this time around although, they were undersize, but I caught bream none the less.
What I _*do*_ want to share with you all are the 10 g'zillion photos that my wife took. I got rid of the bad ones and kept the not so bads and the good ones of course. Some are a little blurred but I thought the image it'self was good so I kept them anyway. Unfortunately, there are plenty of yours truly in there too. lol. Way too many to post here so, I did a gallery and stuck it on some spare web space I had. It's rather big. The folder is 11mbs. lol. If you see any you like and you would like the full size image, drop me a pm with your postal address and the image numbers and I will put them on disc and post them to you. Our camera does 12meg photos so, you can blow them up quite a bit. I think that some of these photos are exceptional. Anyway, here is the link to the gallery. It will take you a while to lokk through it as there are over 200 photos and I think I missed rotating one or two.

http://www.msjinvestments.com/abt-r3/index.htm I hope you enjoy the show.

I will insert one pic here. Who is this chap walking on water? Could it be ???? Surley not?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great stuff guys and girls - looks like another successful event (the social side of it especially!) and congrats to those who hatched a plan and pulled it off, especially Greg. I'm impressed with the preperation some of you guys put into your fishing.......I seem to work out my game plan 'on the run' and hence why I'm such a crap fisho....looks like many others also share my formula for success (or lack of) ;-)

Congrats to all who've qualified for the Grand Final so far, and good luck to all who are also attending Forster.


----------



## terrytailor (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Red
I was talking to you on the beach before the comp started and would like to thank you very much for taking the time to explain a few of the gizmos you had on your kayak. I stayed so long looking at the boats that I missed the hooter at the KFT by about three minutes. Not to worry, my Hobie Adventure did not take long to catch up to the couple of guys who were headed the same places that I had chosen. It was a good day with a friendly atmosphere and quite a few laughs at the presentation. Apparently there were 4 rods and reels lost overboard on the day......... the case for leaches thickens!

Did you end up with any bream to weigh in?

I ended up with one bream at 24.2 and droped one at the edge of the boat that was about 25cm. It would have been great to get that one on board as that would have been somewhere in fourth or fifth place. I ended up in eighth and had a really enjoyable day on the water.

How big was the trevally?

Cheers
terrytailor


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUFjOfsAAEHfgAAQYIdECDQhVoA/79+gMAFZUqxDSaaJH6jak09RlNMmg000GqYmDUaAaAAAA00TTRNFNk0mR6TIDyaSbEKSm8/bR9CNdvIiY8QNpLAM6/3Racq0pTuo1M8FF6r+QFsMHYOZ2mzmJPsjln4QoIt5bVlyFBa+KSKUW9LgKK/TWZczQwAC5Aq4+u6rdCLzJ/bvI56X63pWV+QnnlViORkU3ubhgwIOndWgRRbBgo3zxxTOyJlLbGZ1YpyqVdpqGZM5+K/xc0PF9/l1hyxS/wC4FuMBQTQq3e+X2CImjxLk6fuqU0zQPp9atLYaAq8N3i8SlmVSqp1l0cXKikkczQGSOki3Hdw4lDEVNKPhZKseqlAkYaL7XPf1hsDysLJEDRkn2o9TqfRhnM03WLnKA2KoRzgr7+uIZBNAMDK9QpR7Jw4woTvIJKAg063tlmB1g6wmJhEYI+MoyGfi7kinChIILGc/YA==


----------

